# help with slice



## smudge450 (Jul 8, 2006)

The course I play on a regular basis seems to have more than it's fair share of out of bounds to the right,this coupled with narrow fairways means it can be a nightmare for slicers.My driving was ok,230/240 yds but the dreaded slice always seemed to creep in on these holes.

After spending many hours at the range and some cash on lessons without much success,some guy mentioned offset drivers might help.
Not wanting to spend a lot of cash on a club that could end up at the back of the garage i puchased the cheapest one i could find on ebay cost me £20.51 for a Ben Sayers M1 offset Driver 12 degree loft 430cc head.

I have NEVER sliced once since i've been using it still getting 230/240 yds, I cant tell you how much difference this clubs made in my enjoyement of the game.I love pulling this out of my bag and drilling them down the middle.
So if anyone out there is struggling with the dreaded slice consider an offset driver,just get a cheap one and see how it goes.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

This is all philosophical smudge450, but buying a driver that doesn't really cure the slice problem, just covers it up, kind of relegates you to a driver with those same characteristics for the rest of your golfing career. You say you've taken lessons, and they didn't seem to help, well in that case I might find another instructor, tell him what you've done to correct the problem, and maybe he can fix it, so that you can use any driver that was ever built. I went through the "slices", and the majority of the golfers I golf with have also, but eventually they worked it out, and it gave them a real good feeling of being able to master this stupid game to some tiny degree. Just a suggestion ......

Del


----------



## smudge450 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dell
Thanks for the very valid point you made. My slice only occurred occasionally but always on the holes that have out of bounds on the right, bearing in mind my home course got some of the narrowest fairways I’ve played on All in the mind of course, but most of this game is.
I can agree to a certain extent with what you say, but to my mind anything that’s legal and can bring more enjoyment to the your game’s ok.

I play in a regular four ball one guy always uses a chipper just of the green , the other three of us seem to use whatever iron we think will do the job. Now I know some people call chippers a “cheating iron” but to my mind my friend uses a chipper because it does the job for him, he’s not comfortable with anything else at that range.
Same applies to recovery woods if you struggle with long irons, one of my friends plays off 4 and treats anyone who uses one with friendly disdain ,and yet pro’s use them these days. 

I play of 18 at present ,not brilliant but ok. Looking at my score cards over the last month I know that will be coming down very shortly and that’s due to me never missing a fairway since I started to use the offset driver.
I would really be interested in hearing the opinion of anyone who uses offset clubs.
Thanks again


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

My slice has got so bad i'm looking for a offset golf coarse  . On a serious note, i've got a bad slice on my driver, a nearly as bad slice on my 3iron, a big fade on my 4 and a slight fade on my 5, all my other clubs are straight (except my putter:laugh: ) . Some days i hit everything straight and score sub 80, the next day the slice is back and it's a +100 round.


----------



## smudge450 (Jul 8, 2006)

offset golf course sounds a great idea.
On a serious note why not try a 7 wood in place of your long irons, nice and easy to use, gets the ball flying high and straight and can be used out of lightish rough.
Mind i'm 64 so see no problems using alternative clubs, anything that gets the job done for me is ok.I realise some younger golfers would not be seen dead with offset clubs and 7 woods but thats their problem.
One of our regular fourball(10 HC) scoffs at some of the stuff the other three of us use, thats is excuse when he gest beat,and he does on a regular basis.
So my advice is use whatever suits your game and forget what others have to say.
All the best with your next round


----------



## e.ktech (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to have a big slice too, my best solution was to loosen up your grip which speeds up clubhead speed and swing easier. Also turn your wrists over on contact.


----------

